# Wheelhorse sickle bar attachment for sale on ebay



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I saw this on Ebay for you guys that collect such things.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2386975831&category=50377


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

well l don't but it still looks nice


----------

